# Twenty years ago today



## Ackman (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone on here remember Thanksgiving 1989? I was a year old. Roads were a god awful mess here on the island. Looks like the storm hit the Cape hard, but the rest of the mainland got off easy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought 20 years ago to day Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play?


----------



## Ackman (Nov 24, 2009)

grandview;873287 said:


> I thought 20 years ago to day Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play?


That too of course.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

20 years ago I was starting my 5th season of plowing.


----------

